# Gone from a digger to a picker - by accident!



## azazel (Aug 31, 2015)

First ever post in ask the experts!

As per the title, I've gone from a digger to a picker with my irons.

A couple of seasons ago, when I came down from 12 to 7, I was hitting my irons really well and taking nice divots, hitting the ball straight and getting it to stop pretty quickly on the greens. I hit the occasional pull/hook but nothing too destructive. When I got the ball properly it was a truly beautiful, effortless feeling, almost like I was taking the club to the top of the backswing and just "dropping" it onto the back of the ball and sending it out there like an arrow.

The next season (2014) my iron game went off the boil a bit but due to improving the short game I still managed to mantain the handicap, even getting down to 6 for a while before creeping back up to 7.

This season, without deliberately changing anything from 2013 (swing, stance, clubs even) I'm hitting my irons better than 2014 but without the divots and the corresponding spin control from 2013. I'm picking the ball off the turf really cleanly and even the best struck shots don't feel as good as they did in 2013. The bad shot is again a pull/hook but again not destructive.

Any suggestions as to what could be the difference? I thought ball position but now when I try moving the ball back in my stance I tend to catch it a bit heavy.

I've never been one for thinking too deeply about swing mechanics etc so it could be something quite simple, or alternatively too complicated to solve in a forum post but I'd love to get the 2013 feeling back as, with a better short game and more consistent driving, I think it could take me to cat 1. I'd also go and see a pro but there's only one in the area and he didn't do my driving any favours when I saw him about that.


----------



## the_coach (Aug 31, 2015)

if the ball position hasn't changed 
check where your weight is coming into impact check you not swayed a little ways laterally off the ball

sounds like it could be still on the trailside some which has you coming in & the delivering the clubhead with a shaft angle nearer vertical so the clubhead arriving at impact more inline with the handle

experiment with feeling the weight into the lead leg to start transition should help you deliver the hands & handle & a little ways more forwards leaning shaft into the strike
should also help you keep the angles in the trail hand, trail arm into impact for a more solid strike

in practice place a bag towel flat around 4" behind the ball, you have to have good 'weight' into the lead leg before & during the strike to miss the towel should give you a good AoA & more solid strike


----------



## azazel (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks coach, looking forward to giving that a go if I can find some practice time next week.

It's reminded me of a swing thought or key I used to use, remembering to show the rest of the course the full sole of your right foot after each full shot, which I assume was to make sure my weight was fully transferred at the right time.


----------



## the_coach (Sep 1, 2015)

yep given the weight left smooth to start transition, left hip turn/rotates/clears leftfield (so left glute is rotating away from target) then the right knee moves through to the left knee & right foot up on the toes so you show your right sole to a 'viewer' dtl.


----------



## bobmac (Sep 2, 2015)

Have you spent any time practising at a driving range?


----------



## azazel (Sep 7, 2015)

bobmac said:



			Have you spent any time practising at a driving range?
		
Click to expand...

Not for a good two or three years. I take it that playing off mats could have contributed?


----------



## bobmac (Sep 7, 2015)

azazel said:



			Not for a good two or three years. I take it that playing off mats could have contributed?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, especially if the mats are old and worn


----------



## azazel (Sep 9, 2015)

bobmac said:



			Yes, especially if the mats are old and worn
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, I thought that could be a general explanation. Unfortunately I haven't hit off mats in about three years so don't think it's the cause this time.

Haven't had the chance to try out coach's drill yet but should hopefully manage out this weekend.


----------

